# Juice bucket blends



## jhawk (Oct 14, 2015)

Getting ready to place my order for juice buckets for Cal and Ita buckets. Looking to do some blends this year. Any suggestions on blends that had some successes. Would like to know what was used as well as yeast too. Thanks


----------



## Busabill (Oct 14, 2015)

Jhawk I've never done a juice bucket so not sure but I'm juice bucket curious. Where do you get yours from? Or that basically the same thing as a kit? Please pardon my dumb question.


----------



## jhawk (Oct 14, 2015)

Bus
I get mine from a local distributor north of Detroit. I have done several Chilean blends that have been awesome. Just looking to blend some Cal or Ita juice with some of the same results.


----------



## Busabill (Oct 14, 2015)

Cool. So does it come in a box like a kit? With all of the additives?


----------



## jhawk (Oct 14, 2015)

No just a 6 gallon bucket of juice. You add your own additives and I like to add my own yeast as well.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 14, 2015)

Jhawk, I have done a number of blends with juice buckets and added homemade grape packs and oak to the blends. Some of those that I am particularly fond of are Cabernet-Merlot (1:1), Sangiovese-Cabernet Sauvignon (1:1) and Sangiovese-Cabernet Sauvignon-Merlot (1:2:1) (which I call my "Super Tuscan").


----------



## Busabill (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok thanks for the clarification. What is a good online site for juice buckets??


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2015)

Busabill said:


> Ok thanks for the clarification. What is a good online site for juice buckets??


 
Where are you located. I would suggest that shipping for a juice bucket would be cost prohibitive. They weight 50-60 pounds. You may be close enough to a supplier to drive and pick up the buckets.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2015)

Last time I bought them I got 10 different pails, all reds. After fermentation I did bench trials with each to come up with a lot of different blends. Using a 100ml graduated cylinder makes the job a lot easier to determing the percentage you want in each batch.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2015)

Dan, I co-fermented mine but next time I may ferment separately. As you point out, it would give one the ability to fine tune the blends. 

BTW (knock on wood), I have never broken an hydrometer but I did manage to knock over my prized 250 ml graduated cylinder (imagine the invectives!) the other day and trashed it. I will need to replace that soon and I find eBay is a good source for such equipment.


----------



## Dentman (Oct 25, 2015)

jhawk said:


> No just a 6 gallon bucket of juice. You add your own additives and I like to add my own yeast as well.




not to get too far off topic, but could you elaborate on different yeasts you use? I picked up 5 buckets yesterday and was surprised to find out they add the yeast already. I dint know whats in there and I'm afraid to add any more yeast. thanks


----------



## jhawk (Oct 25, 2015)

Everyone thanks for the replies. I really have enjoyed doing blends as of lately. And wanted get some different ones suggestions from others. Rocky I stole your 2 blends a couple years ago the ST and the Cab/Sang blend turned out great. This year I did a Chilean blend of a Malbec/syrah. Ive always fermented together. Never done the individual ones the blend before bottling. As for the Italian this year I did a traditional cab/merlot 50/50 blend.


----------



## Busabill (Oct 26, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Where are you located. I would suggest that shipping for a juice bucket would be cost prohibitive. They weight 50-60 pounds. You may be close enough to a supplier to drive and pick up the buckets.



Rocky I'm sure you are correct. I'm located in Rocklin California, close to Sacramento. Any ideas for a supplier within driving distance?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 26, 2015)

Busabill, I would have no idea. I am in Ohio but I see from the map that you are very near the Napa Valley which is a great grape growing area. I would get on-line and search "wine grape juice for sale, Napa Valley" and I am sure you will find a number of outlets willing to sell buckets of juice. Good luck!


----------



## Busabill (Oct 27, 2015)

jhawk said:


> Everyone thanks for the replies. I really have enjoyed doing blends as of lately. And wanted get some different ones suggestions from others. Rocky I stole your 2 blends a couple years ago the ST and the Cab/Sang blend turned out great. This year I did a Chilean blend of a Malbec/syrah. Ive always fermented together. Never done the individual ones the blend before bottling. As for the Italian this year I did a traditional cab/merlot 50/50 blend.



I have Malbec must in primary right now. About 50 pounds worth so around five or six gallons of must. When done I would like to find a petite Syrah juice bucket and add it to the pressed Malbec skins! I'm thinking that would be good!


----------

